# Help with my thoughts



## phate06 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can help me out with my thoughts. My wife and I separated nearly 4 weeks ago. At first I agreed, and arranged to find a place and I moved in on Saturday - after staying at the house in-between. My wife said there was no one else she doesn't want anyone else just wants to be with our children. We agreed to share the children (aged 5 and 4) every other weekend and this weekend is my first time to have them. I know she is going out Friday with girls from her old school, but what is really playing on my mind is will she sleep with anyone? What I found out yesterday after accidentally viewing her Facebook messages ( she was left logged in on my phone) she was talking to a guy from school about how good they were at kissing each other. Inphoned her straight away and accused her of having an affair when we were together she denied it and swore on our kids lives she hadn't done anything. The past 2 days have been really hard for me. I don't know what to think. She originally wanted a trial separation with no boundaries on time and is not looking for divorce. Please help I am an emotional wreck at the moment and I want her back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I know the feeling man. I would always air on the side of caution and suspect there is someone else just because in most cases there is and well no matter what they will lie if it is even putting on the kids lives TRUST me on this. 


You need to look into the 180 on this site and implement it ASAP. Do not let her know that this is bothering you this bad, do not beg or plead or none of that. 

How long have you been married and what caused her to want the separation?


----------



## phate06 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lostouthere said:


> I know the feeling man. I would always air on the side of caution and suspect there is someone else just because in most cases there is and well no matter what they will lie if it is even putting on the kids lives TRUST me on this.
> 
> 
> You need to look into the 180 on this site and implement it ASAP. Do not let her know that this is bothering you this bad, do not beg or plead or none of that.
> ...


Married for 2 years together for 5. She was always a dominating woman. But she would scream and shout and nag that i wasn't doing things right. She said she did not like the person she had become with me and wanted to be on her own with the kids. I know i am grieving and she said she was when she replied to a txt yesterday. I am so distraught over this, whilst still at the house I was fine, but now I'm on my own it is so hard. She is older than me and has done all that can be done. My family are over 300 miles away and although her family have been good to me I feel alone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Man I hate to hear what you are going through. You need to read up on the man up and the 180 and start doing those now I will try and find the link.


----------



## phate06 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lostouthere said:


> Man I hate to hear what you are going through. You need to read up on the man up and the 180 and start doing those now I will try and find the link.


I printed it off of here will read it when i get in from work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Good deal start following that if it don't help with your wife it will make you stronger and better for someone else.


----------

